# Reminder - Please Put Your Location In Your Personal Details



## Silver (9/6/14)

*Attention all new members *
...and even some long-standing members

*Pease put your location in your personal details. *
It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post. 

It helps with various things like the taste box, vape meets, selling gear and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Just click on your name in the top right, 
- select "personal details" 
- and fill in the "location" field. 

No need for exact locations, a city is fine. 

Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/6/14)

Done, I always thought mine was there! It's weird it was typed in but not showing :/

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (9/6/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/where-are-you-located.957/

and also put your RED dot roughly where you're located here, great way to see where other fellow vapers are in your general area


----------



## Silver (20/10/14)

*Attention all new members *
...and even some long-standing members

*Pease put your location in your personal details. *
It will then show up in the details below your avatar next to each post.

It helps with various things like the taste box, vape meets, selling gear and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Just click on your name in the top right,
- select "personal details"
- and fill in the "location" field.

No need for exact locations, a city is fine.

Thank you

PS, I have noticed the following longer standing members without locations under their avatars
@CraftyZA
@Armand
@Yusuf Cape Vaper (although you do have Cape in your member name )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armand (20/10/14)

Done . . .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/10/14)

@Silver I can't seem to do this from tapatalk. I don't have my name in the top right to click on for starters. Any other way how to do this?


----------



## Silver (20/10/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> @Silver I can't seem to do this from tapatalk. I don't have my name in the top right to click on for starters. Any other way how to do this?



I believe the only way to do it is via a normal browser, so I suggest you do it when you are next on a browser 
Thanks for trying


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/10/14)

Silver said:


> I believe the only way to do it is via a normal browser, so I suggest you do it when you are next on a browser
> Thanks for trying



Ah okay. Thanks @Silver


----------



## Andre (20/10/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> @Silver I can't seem to do this from tapatalk. I don't have my name in the top right to click on for starters. Any other way how to do this?


Or you can PM an administrator (like @Alex who knows the backend) and tell him which location to add for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/10/14)

Sorted it out thanks  one last thing. How do I get the title new Vaper to disappear?


----------



## Alex (20/10/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Sorted it out thanks  one last thing. How do I get the title new Vaper to disappear?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/10/14)

Is that from the pc or tapatalk?


----------



## Alex (20/10/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Is that from the pc or tapatalk?


from the PC


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/10/14)

Thanks


----------



## Silver (1/1/15)

*Attention all new members *
...and even some long-standing members

*Pease put your location in your personal details. *
It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post. 

It helps with various things like selling gear, vape meets, the taste box and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Log in with a normal browser - not Tapatalk.

Then click on your name in the top right, 
- select "personal details" 
- and fill in the "location" field. 

No need for exact locations, a city is fine. 

Thank you and happy new year to all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Cat (1/1/15)

...And then you won't have a random national flag like you are in North Korea or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Good job @Silver, now you can just link back here instead of having to repeat these steps each time 

Maybe this field could be made compulsory during sign-up?


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Good job @Silver, now you can just link back here instead of having to repeat these steps each time
> 
> Maybe this field could be made compulsory during sign-up?



Thanks @free3dom 
I started this thread a while back for a similar reason

The field was indeed made compulsory on sign up but it seems like we may have lost that recently. We are looking into it - but until that is sorted, we will have to resort to normal posts and threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom
> I started this thread a while back for a similar reason
> 
> The field was indeed made compulsory on sign up but it seems like we may have lost that recently. We are looking into it - but until that is sorted, we will have to resort to normal posts and threads



That makes sense..the gremlins were having their way with the forum sign-up during the holidays

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/15)

*Attention all new members *
...and even some long-standing members

*Pease put your location in your personal details. *
It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post. 

It helps with various things like selling gear, vape meets, the taste box and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Log in with a normal browser - not Tapatalk.

Then click on your name in the top right, 
- select "personal details" 
- and fill in the "location" field. 

No need for exact locations, a city is fine. 

Thank you and have a super vaping week ahead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

*Attention all new members *
...and even some long-standing members

*Pease put your location in your personal details. *
It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post. 

It helps with various things like selling gear, vape meets, the taste box and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Log in with a normal browser - not Tapatalk.

Then click on your name in the top right, 
- select "personal details" 
- and fill in the "location" field. 

No need for exact locations, a city is fine. 

Thank you and have a super long weekend!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

